# LF: Mature BL RPers.



## ToddTheMutt (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm Todd. a twenty-one years old Brazilian transboy. I am a veterinary student, which means I'm not always able to get online, so I might simply disappear shortly until either tests are gone or until muse comes back (he runs away often.) Either way, if I disappear I will answer you when I come back, so no. I won't abandon you and never come back again ~ I might come back regularly to check PMs and don't think you're ignored if I don't answer right away, I'm probably just busy at the time o w o

NOTE: I'm on a semi hiatus and poofing a lot.

So, I am searching for role playing partners!

What you can and can't expect from me:
·I won't leave The role play. I might disappear for a while 
but I will answer as soon as I get back.
·I enjoy OOC talk, yes. I like to know my partner, I enjoy
making friends.
·I have none-to-zero limits. I will rp anything... Well, almost.
I don't do scat, vore or anything related to bathroom matters or
things like... eating live baby mice (?).
· I role play mxms and for this case only as the sub 
male, since I don't have much experience with dominating,
plus I want to use my fursona and rp him. So... since he has
my basic personality, I guess we could rotate a little but we
both prefer to be the sub and dominated.
· I tend to try and mirror posts, but this highly depends on
my muse and the plot.
·I'll try to help with plot, always.
·I prefer playing through Discord.
·I adore height difference. Mutt is 1.70m .
· I love BDSM, rough things, smut, fetishes, teasing, toys... I just dislike feet fetish some. 

What I expect from you:
·That you're friendly basically. I don't mind you take long
to answer, as long as you do answer <3
·That you're up to playing them 18+ (NSFW) scenes.
·Also expect you to come up with ideas too, a 1x1 is a partnership after all <3
·That you're alright with mxm.
-To have little to no limits like myself, just so things
Can run smoothly.
-That you do tell me what things you do not like, I'd hate
to trigger something with some fictional situation.
-I'd love you to tell me when you don't want to rp anymore,
I had been left a couple of times and I don't mind if you don't
want to role play anymore, just please tell me.
-I'd love it if you could play a dominant male.

I'm on a bit of a run right now, so I can't offer much on Mutt's personality, but below is anthro reference. What I can give you is that he is sweet, cute, cuddly and slutty. More about his general information can be found here Userpage of todd. -- Fur Affinity [dot] net .


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 20, 2017)

I noticed you joined today didn't make a forum introduction so I just came to say welcome to FAF!


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Apr 21, 2017)

An adorable, sweet, horny little ball of fluff that loves to be ensnared and teased in the claws of another. How can I possibly resist? <3 <3 This image comes to mind, slightly NSFW — <//www.furaffinity.net/view/20722177/>
Sounds like we might be able to have some fun ^^. PM me on FA if interested! My user is <//www.furaffinity.net./user/eleven-lyc/>. Details of my fursona/weresona are on that page as well.
Like you I'm on something of an on-going hiatus, and tend to disappear a lot, sometimes for a few months. I don't think I have any limits when it comes to roleplay… Curiously enough I did encourage someone in RP to eat a live mouse a while ago, but don't worry, I won't do that to you ^^.


----------



## ToddTheMutt (Apr 21, 2017)

Done ~

DM successfully sent B)


----------



## ToddTheMutt (Aug 6, 2017)

Still searching!


----------



## t-s-w (Aug 8, 2017)

ToddTheMutt said:


> Still searching!


Hey! I'd love to get in on this. I hope you don't mind, but I love a little larger genitalia in play. If you don't mind hyper, I'd love to play! My discord is moopuns#1841


----------



## ToddTheMutt (Aug 8, 2017)

t-s-w said:


> Hey! I'd love to get in on this. I hope you don't mind, but I love a little larger genitalia in play. If you don't mind hyper, I'd love to play! My discord is moopuns#1841



Sent a request o w o


----------



## Hayes (Aug 10, 2017)

If you're still open, I'd love to start rping and see where this goes...? A certain horny tiger is interested in the adorable mutt he sees 
Open for most anything, loving the height difference (Hayes is 6'8)
DM me? Hayes#6307


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 10, 2017)

If you want, my Discord is ItsBlitz#9416


----------



## ToddTheMutt (Aug 13, 2017)

Hayes said:


> If you're still open, I'd love to start rping and see where this goes...? A certain horny tiger is interested in the adorable mutt he sees
> Open for most anything, loving the height difference (Hayes is 6'8)
> DM me? Hayes#6307



Sent o w o



It'sBlitz said:


> If you want, my Discord is ItsBlitz#9416



Sent as well ^^


----------

